# Horse of a different color......



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

She is rather pretty.

Snowflake pattern, I suppose? With some interesting goings-on in the face.

I'm very tired right now and on narcotic pain meds. She looks like a chestnut or palomino. Regardless of whether or not I'm right, she's gorgeous.


----------



## darahbren2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

The pattern of her spots are called Snowflake pattern. A lot of the time Appy's with the snowflake pattern will continue to change color throughout their life. I had an appy with snowflake patterns before and she changed from Sorrel to bay with the snow flake spots.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

That looks so awesome! The front-on shot made me wonder if it was fake, but wow.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Ive seen her too she's gorgeous
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Love it! she looks like a sorrel standing out during a snow storm lol


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I'd say she's definitely a flaxen chestnut and not palomino but sometimes those Appy patterns break all the rules. She certainly looks flaxen chestnut. Very red coat, no trace of gold.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

